# The Return of a Classic: Leica Announces Summaron-M 28mm f/5.6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 19, 2016)

```
<p><strong>October 19, 2016</strong> – With the Leica Summaron-M 28 mm f/5.6, Leica Camera expands the lens portfolio of the Leica M rangefinder system with the modern reincarnation of a classic Leica lens. First introduced as a screw mount lens in 1955, the predecessor of this new lens is still one of the most compact wide-angle lenses in the Leica M-System and is famed for its characteristic visual signature. The new Summaron-M 28 mm f/5.6 takes its lead from the classically compact construction of its ancestor and brings the unique, analog look of its pictures into the age of digital photography.</p>
<p>The optical design and mechanical construction of the Summaron-M 28 mm f/5.6 are identical to those of its predecessor, which was manufactured at the Leitz factory in Wetzlar until 1963. The perfect fusion of the latest optical developments, such as the highest quality finishing and manufacturing techniques, with this classic optical design make this new edition of the Summaron-M 28 mm f/5.6 much more than a reconstruction of an existing lens. While only slightly modernizing the shape and design of the lens, the new version of the Summaron-M 28 mm f/5.6 is reduced to the essentials but loses none of the character of its legendary ancestor. Its exceptionally short length of less than two centimeters makes it incredibly unobtrusive, and together with the inherent unassuming nature of a Leica M it is an ideal lens for street photography. The combination of a clearly laid out depth of field scale and long focus throw allow for very precise and easy zone focusing.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The optical design of 6 elements in 4 groups, arranged symmetrically around the iris of the new Leica Summaron-M 28 mm f/5.6, is identical to that of its ancestor. The historic optical design of the original lens has remained completely unchanged. When shot at wide-open aperture, the new Leica Summaron-M 28 mm f/5.6 renders subjects with rich contrast across nearly the entire image field. The combination of a large depth of field, natural contrast rendition, excellent resolution of details and a slight visible vignetting create a unique visual signature, and lend pictures a special classic look reminiscent of earlier days of analog photography.</p>
<p>The outward appearance of the new Leica Summaron-M 28 mm f/5.6 has been harmonized with the contemporary look and mechanics of the current portfolio of Leica M-Lenses. This is exemplified in the Leica M bayonet mount with 6-bit coding, the shape of the focusing lock button, the diameter of the aperture ring and the style of the knurling on the barrel and rings. The style and construction of the lens hood reflects the original, and recalls memories of the beginnings of rangefinder photography. It is machined from solid brass and finished in an elaborate manufacturing process.</p>
<p>As is the case for all other Leica lenses, the Leica Summaron-M 28 mm f/5.6 was designed and developed by the precision engineers and optical specialists in Wetzlar. As a product made to stand the test of time with enduring value, the lens is made in Germany from only the finest materials, and assembled entirely by hand. The combination of cutting-edge technologies and painstaking manufacturing processes guarantees consistently excellent quality and long-lasting reliability.</p>
<p>Customers wishing to purchase a Leica Summaron-M 28 mm f/5.6 lens must place a pre-order with a Leica Store, Boutique or Dealer. Deliveries will follow according to the sequence in which the orders are received. Due to the strong demand, long delivery times must be taken into account, especially in the first few months.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank goodness. The $2,500 cash I had in my pocket was just _so heavy_. What a relief to have that weight off my back.

- A


----------



## Pookie (Oct 20, 2016)

I pre-ordered  ... I just picked up a mint Safari 240 to match one of my all time favorite carries, my M6 classic. Now seeing the new pics of this 28mm it should be a phenomenal street lens and one sexy biatch for the 240, silver on olive drab. The new (to-me) 240 is coming from Tokyo on Friday. Don't know how long I can wait for this to arrive so might have to go with the Summilux 35 for the time being.

My M6...


----------



## mitchel2002 (Oct 20, 2016)

at least one person pre orderd it


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 20, 2016)

retro retro premium
pay a lot
and be right dumb.

double facepalm.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 20, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> retro retro premium
> pay a lot
> and be right dumb.
> 
> double facepalm.



Retro premium... your joking right? Do you know how much a Summilux 50 costs or a Noctilux? Or a Canon 1.0. That giant scar on your head must have gone deep into brain tissue.

I'll take it you own no M's. If you can find a mint one from the 50's you'd be hard pressed to buy it for anything under 10k. So a new version at 1900 which is what I will pay for a new pre-ordered one is a total bargain. And don't go acting like a prime for that price is ridiculous when you can spend way more than that on a Otus MF prime. But I guess that's ok in your book because it's for a Canon, right?


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 20, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Retro premium... your joking right? Do you know how much a Summilux 50 costs or a Noctilux? Or a Canon 1.0. That giant scar on your head must have gone deep into brain tissue.
> 
> I'll take it you own no M's. If you can find a mint one from the 50's you'd be hard pressed to buy it for anything under 10k. So a new version at 1900 which is what I will pay for a new pre-ordered one is a total bargain. And don't go acting like a prime for that price is ridiculous when you can spend way more than that on a Otus MF prime. But I guess that's ok in your book because it's for a Canon, right?



An Otus is a marvelous piece of engineering and it opens up to f/1.4. This is a toy f/5.6 prime for $2500 -- C'mon.

I recognize Leica makes some stellar lenses that are priced to what the market will bear, but this one seems a bridge too far.

And you also gushed about the physical attractiveness of the _color_ of the gear, which is honestly a bit cringeworthy to me.

- A


----------



## Refurb7 (Oct 20, 2016)

This lens seems like style over substance. As far as I can tell, it's all about 1950's style and 1950's performance.


----------

